# Try to keep creating, even through all the bull shit



## Deleted member 18141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It feels like i've been loosing my mind lately trying to find a place to squat in NYC. Rent here is astronomical and even with a job i'm scraping to make ends meet. I haven't had the energy to draw in a while but going through some old files I found some drawings from when my mood was a bit sunnier. Thought I'd share them here with you guys. Gives me a little hope that when I feel better and find a better place to call home I'll be able to bust out some new work.~


----------



## beersalt (Apr 26, 2017)

Damn, these are badass.
Looking forward to seein' more of your work.
Excited to see what you start creating when your situation levels out. Keep yer head up!


----------



## f1ng3rz (Apr 26, 2017)

These are beautiful, keep making, nothing better for a rough patch than making.

Also, fellow NYCer, have you looked in Chinatown? I hear the rents are pretty low, assuming you have roommates.


----------



## awkwardshelby (Apr 27, 2017)

I keep coming back to look at these, so fucking cool.


----------



## Deleted member 18141 (Apr 27, 2017)

awkwardshelby said:


> I keep coming back to look at these, so fucking cool.


thank you thank you thank you!! love your profile pic btw!!


----------



## awkwardshelby (Apr 27, 2017)

Erinn Oface said:


> thank you thank you thank you!! love your profile pic btw!!



Super duper welcome and thank you as well!!


----------

